# Seems like engine looses power



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

As im driving my engine feels like it looses power for just second. It usually happends around 3000 or 4000 rpms and usually only in the lower gears, 2nd and 3rd. I had my engine check light come on, so had it ckeck with a computer and it showed my O2 sensor and knock sensor were bad. Had them both changed and my car felt a little better for a day or two, now it the same. It happends during normal driving, but more noticeable while im pushing it.

I dont know what else it can be. Anyone have any ideas?


thanks Eddie


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

check your ignition. I had this one time when I was messing with my timing, there was a huge drop in power in certain rpms of the powerband. Make sure your plugs and wires are in good shape and might even want to look at the distributer.


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

I had my plugs changed not to long ago and also had the wires checked and they were working fine. Is there any way i can check to see if my distributer is working properly?


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

Besides the ignition, is there anything else that can be the cause for this problem.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Certainly a fuel delivery problem can also cause this symptom...



Nismo20SER said:


> *Besides the ignition, is there anything else that can be the cause for this problem. *


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you have A/t or M/t? Any aftermarket upgrades? 
Could be bad ground connections too. See Sethwas about that


----------



## powers (Feb 15, 2003)

How many miles are on your car? I just did a tune up (plugs, wires, distributor cap, rotor cap) and saw awesome gains. My car was hesitating a tad also and this cured that problem. Got 7 mpg more also. Do you have any aftermarket parts on your car?


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

its a m/t, dont have any upgrades, besides a sound system, and the car has ~110K miles. also how much do distributors go for? thanks for the responses.

p.s. when i did my tune-up, 6 months ago, i used bosch plus four platnium spark plugs. can this be the problem?


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

i doubt thats your problem.. the bosch platnium plugs are supposed to increase HP


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

get rid of the Bosch Plus4s and get some NGKs. NGKs seem to work alot better in Nissans than Bosch. I had that kind before and I switched to NGK copper plugs (I believe).


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

im planning on getting NGK platnium spark plugs and some NGK wires. hopefully this will help.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hmmm...he said his 02 sensor and knock sensors were bad..I'm thinking that your wiring is messed up somewhere...and its causing the 02 sensors to go bad. It is also possible that the bad wiring could be from the ECU. Were you in a car crash recently?


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

a small fender bender in like dec., just cracked the front bumper. but i think the problem was happening before the accident.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats very weird man...I really never heard of anything weird like that. Something is definitly F*ing up your ecu signals though. Hmmm...Maybe the 02 sensors are F*ing up because they have a lose connection...Ok...try resetting the ecu...then see what happens! Just unplug the batter for about 10 seconds and reconnet it!


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

tried it, same problem


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hmm....I'm also thinking your fuel injectors are getting clogged, butt you said it only happened during 2nd and 3rd gear...
Hmmm..Use Supreme gas at the gas station to clean it up a little bit. Keep using that like three times...and tell me what happens.


The first is that something is causing your 02 sensors to go bad. First off, wich 02 sensor was malfunctioning? was it the front or back?
Second do you have any mods or anything on your car, did you ever advance the timing? 
Did you ever have anyone do your wiring? or mess with the ecu?
Third is your 02 sensors connected properly? I think that you should recheck the connections on the front one...
Fourth. I think it could also be possible that your ecu could be shot(but unlikely).

Unplug the 02 sensor completely, then reconnect it for the front one...Make sure it is connected properly and not loose!!
Then disconnect and reconnect the battery! Then see what happens...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

UNISH25 said:


> *Thats very weird man...I really never heard of anything weird like that. Something is definitly F*ing up your ecu signals though. Hmmm...Maybe the 02 sensors are F*ing up because they have a lose connection...Ok...try resetting the ecu...then see what happens! Just unplug the batter for about 10 seconds and reconnet it! *


to reset the ecu, u need to disconnect the battery cable for more than 10 seconds.....usually more than 30 mins, no one is really sure how long it takes, so most people leave it disconnected overnight...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this is just a guess, but your timing may be too low.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Question, where the fuck is the rear O2 sensor?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

under the fucking car. it's after the cat.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

fucking thanks  i was wondering where it fucking was since it wasn't fucking visible


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *to reset the ecu, u need to disconnect the battery cable for more than 10 seconds.....usually more than 30 mins, no one is really sure how long it takes, so most people leave it disconnected overnight... *


Once you disconnect the battery from the car there is no current going into the ecu(assuming no backup battery on the ecu). Once you reconnect the battery, the current starts flowing again. When you disconnect the battery, the ecu looses all current, automatically shuts down and resets!

The amount of time it takes for the ecu to reset it dependant on some things. How much current is left within the ecu and other misc sources etc. Ex: Charge within your ignition coils, static charges. Usually these misc charges are gone after about 2-10 seconds.

But I can guarantee you no more than 5 minutes for the chip to reset!!! Once all the current is gone from the chip, the chip is automatically back to stage 1(aka reset!). The only thing I'm not to sure of, is if there is a backup battery on the ecu. You might have to get rid of the backup battery as well to reset it!


----------

